# DIY kit for a couple of BXA tool holders - free!



## gr8legs (Sep 6, 2020)

Well yes, the title is a bit misleading.

As part of another project I needed about 7 feet of 1.5 x 3.5" CRS that only comes in 12 foot sticks - so I have some left over that I will probably never need / use.

About the right size as raw material to make some of the smaller BXA size tool holders - I'll have enough left over to last the rest of my natural life and then some so willing to share with other HSMs.

I'd be happy to chop off~ 8.5" pieces for anybody here who wants one if you'll pay the USPS small flat rate Priority box rate of $8.30 to get it to you.

PM me here to arrange. I'll have several available - first come first serve. (Tool holders shown for reference only, not included 






Stu


----------



## leeko (Sep 6, 2020)

I'd go for that! Thanks, PM incoming

Lee

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## extropic (Sep 6, 2020)

I think you could ship more (longer and/or quantity) material for a little less postage by using Priority Mail Legal Flat Rate Envelopes (15" x 9-1/2").
Just sandwich the material between two pieces of scrap cardboard and bind with stretch wrap or tape. Binding securely is the key.


----------



## Flyinfool (Sep 6, 2020)

Thank you very much for thinking of others.

I would love a piece, as I need a bunch more holders soon.

Send me your preferred method of payment and I will get it off to you right away.

PM sent.


----------



## Rob (Sep 7, 2020)

PM sent


----------



## Rob (Sep 7, 2020)

I assume from the title that you are planning on making some more tool holders?


----------



## buffdan (Sep 7, 2020)

Very thoughtful of you  to do this!
I'd like a piece as well.
PM coming.

Thanks much !!
Dan


----------



## tjb (Sep 7, 2020)

Me too.  Hope you have some left.  PM on the way.

Thanks.


----------



## Z2V (Sep 8, 2020)

I’m a little late to the party but if you have any left I’ll take one also. 
Thanks for your generosity
Jeff


----------



## gr8legs (Sep 8, 2020)

OK, I think it is all spoken for if everyone who has so far contacted me follows through, so watch your message threads.


----------



## gr8legs (Sep 8, 2020)

Please note: We are in Silverton Oregon and have just received a "Be Prepared to Evacuate" notice from our local authorities.



			https://twitter.com/Metcom_911
		


Forest fire about 20 miles away but hot weather, strong winds and no rain in the forecast so shipping of metal may be delayed.

Stay tuned

Stu


----------



## buffdan (Sep 8, 2020)

gr8legs said:


> Please note: We are in Silverton Oregon and have just received a "Be Prepared to Evacuate" notice from our local authorities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please be safe!!!


----------



## Flyinfool (Sep 8, 2020)

Dont worry about our metal, If it is time to bug out the metal is irrelevant compared to your safety.


----------



## Z2V (Sep 8, 2020)

Hope the fire misses you. Be safe.


----------



## ttabbal (Sep 8, 2020)

Yikes. Hope you are clear. It feels like half of Utah is on fire as well. We're getting into cooler weather, so hopefully they are able to get things under control soon.


----------



## hman (Sep 8, 2020)

Best wishes for your safety, Stu!


----------



## leeko (Sep 8, 2020)

Agree, safety first!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8legs (Sep 10, 2020)

Rob said:


> I assume from the title that you are planning on making some more tool holders?


Nope, I got the material to extend the lift arms on the rolling jack for the car lift so I could get to the correct lift points on an old GMC motorhome I'm getting back in shape.

The 'snow' in the photo is ash from the wildfires about 20 miles away now ~ The wind has died down so I think we're going to be OK but things change very quickly. And the sky and air is browner than shown. Ugly indeed.

Stu


----------



## Rob (Sep 10, 2020)

The winds are supposed to change by tomorrow afternoon so it should be better for you.









						Windy as forecasted
					

Wind map and weather forecast




					www.windy.com


----------



## NC Rick (Sep 10, 2020)

gr8legs said:


> Nope, I got the material to extend the lift arms on the rolling jack for the car lift so I could get to the correct lift points on an old GMC motorhome I'm getting back in shape.
> 
> The 'snow' in the photo is ash from the wildfires about 20 miles away now ~ The wind has died down so I think we're going to be OK but things change very quickly. And the sky and air is browner than shown. Ugly indeed.
> 
> ...


I hope that fire subsides quickly!  Thanks f being so kind.


----------



## Flyinfool (Sep 12, 2020)

Thanks again.
I just got mine in the mail.
The look on the USPS delivery persons face was priceless. She might have weighed 110 lbs soaking wet.
The wife threatened to throw it at me, I said she could not even lift it. So she tried to grab it off the kitchen counter with one hand, Of course that did not work, so she tried with 2 hands and that did not work either, I laughed and had to duck the frying pan, She can still wield that.........
The box was well mangled and just a thread still holding it closed but the contents was undamaged.

Off to my dungeon.......


----------



## Rob (Sep 12, 2020)

Received mine in the mail today.  Thanks for thinking of us!


----------

